#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Jordaanse koning heeft geheime kindje gekregen met joodse actrice, geregeld door CIA en miljardairs

## Revisor

*New CIA documents show Jordan's King Hussein had lovechild with American Jewish actress*

*In a bizarre twist, the woman was later beaten to death by their disabled son.*

By *DANIEL J. ROTH*

Published: JANUARY 12, 2018 04:29 Updated: JANUARY 14, 2018 13:14


Jordan's King Hussein reviews Beduin guards of honor in 1992 (photo credit: REUTERS)

NEW YORK, NEW YORK - Recently declassified CIA documents show that King Hussein of Jordan had a child out of wedlock with an American Jewish actress, who was later beaten to death by their son.

A three-page CIA memo, made public for the first time last month, shows that the spy agency was eager to make a good impression on the Arab monarch during an official state visit in 1959, according to _USA Today_.

The file reveals that the 24-year-old king, having divorced his first wife two years earlier, was especially desirous of female companionship during his Los Angeles visit and it was requested that appropriate arrangements be made through a controlled source of the Office in order to assure a satisfied visit.

As Hussein sought to secure financial aid from the Dwight D. Eisenhower administration during the trip, the spy agency arranged a meet with a 32-year-old B-list movie actress named Susan Cabot.

The memo shows that the clandestine security service went through a prominent LA attorney employed by eccentric Hollywood movie producer and aeronautics pioneer Howard Hughes, who invited Cabot to a party thrown by billionaire oilman Edwin Pauley.

But before attending the tycoons festive affair, Cabot (born Harriet Shapiro) was told by her handler We want you to go to bed with him.

The actress said that she rejected the proposal but finally went to [Husseins] party, the memo states. She later became quite taken with the foreign official and found him to be most charming.

A few days later the king asked the CIA to arrange another meeting with Cabot, this time in New York City.


Susan Cabot, born Harriet Shapiro, photographed in 1950. (PUBLIC DOMAIN / LOS ANGELES DAILY NEWS - UCLA LIBRARY)

As the memo notes, the two struggled to keep rumors of their budding relationship at bay, with the Muslim monarch concerned his romance with a Jewish actress could cause political turmoil in his home country.

[Cabot] speculated about the possible sources of certain personal information that she felt had been leaked to the press and implored the CIA to help put an end to the tabloid gossip, according to the declassified document. 

It remains unclear how long Cabot and the King maintained their relationship. But in 1961, she gave birth to a boy named Timothy, long-rumored to be Husseins son.

Born a dwarf, Timothy was later adopted by Cabots second husband, Michael Roman.

According to The Los Angeles Times, Cabots son eventually grew to 54 following thrice-weekly injections of a hormone derived from the pituitary glands of cadavers. A former attorney once called him a failed human experiment.

In 1986, Cabot was found bludgeoned to death with a weightlifting bar in her San Fernando Valley home, leading to her sons arrest. Timothy was later charged with involuntary manslaughter, claiming his mother who suffered from mental illness that attacked him first.

He blamed his aggressive response to the incident on use of illegal narcotics.

During Timothys trial, it was revealed in court that Cabot had received a monthly payment of $1,500 from the Jordanian government.

An attorney in the trial wrote in court filings: For better or worse, it looks like child support. 
Timothy Roman was sentenced to four years in prison and a minimum sentence of probation, dying of heart failure in 2003.

King Hussein married three more times, his last to American Lisa Halaby, who became Queen Noor. He led Jordan until his death from Non-Hodgkin lymphoma in 1999 at the age of 63.


https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/new-c...actress-533557

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ah joden





.

----------


## knuppeltje

Schokkend.

----------


## Revisor

Overeenkomsten met Marokko:

Ook Hassan II heeft een geheime buitenechtelijke dochter bij een joodse vrouw.




> haar moeder zou maitresse van de koning geweest zijn al deze verhalen zijn verteld door Dr Joseph en Mercedes Benzaquen, afkomstig uit Tanger(later naar Casablanca)..het zijn schatrijke familie uit Casablanca..het paar heeft 5 meisjes en 2 jongens...zij woonden dichtbij rotonde vendome in Casa
> 
> Joseph Benzaquen was de dokter van de Joodse gemeenschap van
> Casablanca....De broer Leon Arie Benzaquen eveneens dokter was specialist in chronische ziektes..hij had het eerste medische ziekenhuis
> van Marokko om de Tuberculose te verzorgen....Leon Benzaquen was ook dokter in het koninklijke paleis...Hij is de eerste Jood benoemt werd tot minister tijdens de periode van Mohamed V ... Hij was minister van de communicatie
> 
> Joseph Benzaquen, de vader van Hedva Sellah (zij woont nu in Eilat (Israel) jong is gestorven..daarna zijn de kinderen naar Israel verhuisd
> 
> Een van de oomen Charlie-Chalom benzaquen is schatrijk in Isral ...Lisa-Luce...een nichtje van haar vader heeft ook casablanca verlaten en dat was in 1961 voor belgie (zussen ook mee)
> ...


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post2291368


Marokko en Jordanie zijn altijd lief geweest voor Israel. Sterker nog Hassan II heeft Israel geholpen om de zesdaagse oorlog te winnen.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...x-day-war.html

Deze zaak lijkt ook op Epstein en zijn lolita paradijs waar regeringsleiders en andere hoge piefen worden voorgesteld aan minderjarige en andere jonge meiden voor sex.

Zie:




> Misschien werkte ie wel voor de Mossad om zo rijke lieden te kunnen chanteren om ze te dwingen israel te steunen. Zo is voorkomen dat het chantagenetwerk van israel in duigen zou vallen.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5659843

----------


## Olive Yao

.
While guilty for sex trafficking, Ghislaine Maxwell takes fall for alleged sexual blackmail operation run by Western intelligence agencies

Jeremy Kuzmarov | Covert Action Magazine 14 juli 2022
|
_"Dead men do not tell tales"_

_"The CIA's love traps"_


Opmerking: dat ik dit post betekent niet dat ik dit denk - ik weet er niets van en heb geen mening.

Weet zelfs niet meteen wat de titel betekent: "_takes fall_" betekent blijkbaar zoiets als "het leidt tot haar val", zoals in "_rise and fall_".

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Overeenkomsten met Marokko:
> 
> Ook Hassan II heeft een geheime buitenechtelijke dochter bij een joodse vrouw.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post2291368
> 
> 
> ...


Als het bekend is dat hij een buitenechtelijk kind heeft is het geen geheim meer.

----------


## mrz

Zucht... Als het nou ever hele wereld ook Arabische landen gewoon mooi normaal regent zijn we van hele discriminatiegezeur af...

My god!

----------


## Revisor

> .
> While guilty for sex trafficking, Ghislaine Maxwell takes fall for alleged sexual blackmail operation run by Western intelligence agencies
> 
> Jeremy Kuzmarov | Covert Action Magazine 14 juli 2022
> |
> _"Dead men do not tell tales"_
> 
> _"The CIA's love traps"_
> 
> ...



Thx! 

Dat bevestigd waar ik rekening mee hield.




> Misschien werkte ie wel voor de Mossad om zo rijke lieden te kunnen chanteren om ze te dwingen israel te steunen. Zo is voorkomen dat het chantagenetwerk van israel in duigen zou vallen.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5659843

Vrouwen zijn een geliefde middel om (machtige)mannen waarin geheime diensten geintresseerd zijn onder controle te hebben.

*Voorbeeld 1*: De AIVD gebruikte een vrouw die in de Nederlandse tak van AEL infiltreerde en de mannen daar het hoofd op hol bracht waardoor de hele partij in elkaar storte.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...nederland.html

*Voorbeeld 2*: De Mossad heeft een vrouw gebruikt om de Israelische atoomwetenschapper Mordechai Vanunu naar Rome te lokken om hem naar Israel te ontvoeren.

De vader van Ghislaine, Robert Maxwell, die ook onder verdachte omstrandigheden stierf, was een grote krantenmagnaat. De Mossad heeft met succes bij hem aangedrongen om de verklaringen van Vanunu over Israels kernwapens, belachelijk te maken.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mordechai_Vanunu

----------


## Revisor

*Voorbeeld 3:*


*Is Mossad using Moroccan women to gather sexy secret information?*

Published February 10th, 2016 - 01:48 GMT

Sexy spies? (Shutterstock)

Since ancient times women played a significant role in the spy game, and because of their emotional impact on men to control and get information out of them through deception when they are in the arms of a sexy well trained woman, which is probably the best and most effective places to extract secrets from a man.

Israeli intelligence, including Mossad, depend on women to do spy work and hunt high ranked officials using seduction and sex.

Mossad has a unit called the "feminine spy" unit which includes many Arab women - mainly Moroccan.

Ould El Kabla, an informant, claimed that according to reports from Mossad agent “Jocelyn Bain”, Mossad had established a network of beautiful women in Morocco, specifying that the women should be pretty and Muslims by birth and origin. This network was major in activating what was used to called “Temporary Marriage” or “Nikah Mut‘ah”, to entrap important Arabic figures, specially in GGC region.

Female agents were asked by Mossad to keep an eye on foreigners visiting Morocco, especially those considered to be dangerous to Israel's security, or those who have a role in Morocco's and Israel's intercountry relations. The female agents also had a mission of approaching Arab Americans working in US administration and supporting peace projects in Middle East, to know more about their plans for the region.

There are also reports of these female agents recruiting prostitutes for missions.

Among these women was Nabeela, who recruited girls as young as 12 to monitor and observe Arabs and foreigners with known anti-Israel sentiments while they visited Morocco.

Before running the Moroccan group, Nabeela worked with an Asian woman named Ksiea in a group called “Maghrawy Bia.” Their goal was to get close to Arab Americans who are supporters of the peace process in the American administration. Nabeela used to introduce herself as an Emirati intelligence agent. this group also worked in Bangkok and Thailand to monitor Arab Americans working on various peace projects.

One of Nabila's colleagues said that Nabila was among the same group that was related to the assassination of “Salim El Lozi”, the chief editor and owner of “Al Hawadeth” Lebanese magazine. El Lozi was assassinated in the middle of the city of Beirut in July 1980. The same group is believed to be responsible for the death of the owner of a rehab center in the city of Lausanne, Swaziland, who died from injuries sustained in a car accident in Egypt.

Before she disappeared, Nabeela completed multiple missions throughout the Gulf.

The reports also indicated that Nabeela worked with multiple Saudi and Turkish people affiliated with the CIA.

Some of the female Mossad agents formed a group to to monitor Americans from Arabic origins and film them while having sex. The leader of this group was a Saudi named Wehbi. They worked closely with a man known as "Mahmoud" to recruit potential agents for Mossad in Eastern Europe and the Middle East.

Another group of four Moroccan agents headed by a girl names Asma formed an upscale prostitution house were they attract Arab officials to have sex and film them. Some Moroccan women working for Mossad also collaborated with a Kurdish man named Hassan, who worked closely with the late PM Rafiq Al Hariri in a number of projects related to relations with Lebanon.

A German newspaper revealed that the German intelligence service provided Mossad agents with fake passports to be used for special missions in Middle East. Mossad female agents used these German passports to move and travel around the world. Their Moroccan passport was only used to come back/leave Morocco.

This was ensured after the assassination attempt of “Khaled Mashal”, the leader of the Islamic Palestinian organization Hamas, in Jordanian capital Amman in 1996. It was discovered later that Mossad agents used Canadian passports for that mission.

Further proof was revealed in 2004, when Mossad agents tried to falsify New Zealand passports, but were stopped by authorities.

More than one resource confirmed that German intelligence allowed Mossad agents to use German passports as part of cooperation with Mossad. That was done as an apology of Germany Nazi history.


https://www.albawaba.com/news/mossad...rmation-804004

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Thx!
> 
> Dat bevestigd waar ik rekening mee hield.
> 
> 
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5659843
> 
> Vrouwen zijn een geliefde middel om (machtige)mannen waarin geheime diensten geintresseerd zijn onder controle te hebben.
> 
> ...


Oh ja vast.

Hier vindt jij kennelijk niets van ...




> Recent vrijgegeven CIA-documenten tonen dat koning Hoessein van Jordani een buitenechtelijk kind had met een Amerikaans-joodse actrice, die later *door hun zoon werd doodgeslagen*.



...want het is niet rood gemarkeerd, dus irrelevant.


Het gaat jou immers uitsluitend om kutblanken, kutwesterlingen en kutjoden, maar niet om kutarabieren en kutmoslims. Het westen zwart maken en zwijgen over gedrag van volk waar jij loyaal mee bent. Over Hoessein geen kwaad woord... Die is het "slachtoffer" en de CIA de boosdoener. Niet dat de CIA een frisse organisatie is. Als de CIA iemand doodknuppelt wordt dat meteen prominent afgekeurd. Maar een door een arabier doodgeslagen joodse "hoer", ach ja, dat is niet iets om rood te markeren. "Hoer" tussen aanhalingstekens, omdat dit de gebruikelijke kwalificatie is in de arabische en islamitische cultuur voor dat type vrouw. 





> Het dossier onthult dat de 24-jarige koning, die twee jaar eerder van zijn eerste vrouw was gescheiden, *“vooral vrouwelijk gezelschap verlangde* tijdens zijn bezoek aan Los Angeles en er werd verzocht om passende regelingen te treffen via een gecontroleerde bron van het Office in om een ​​tevreden bezoek te verzekeren.”



Uiteraard niets in rood gemarkeerd, want het gaat over een moslim en arabier. En daar geen kwaad woord over. Nee, laten we die mensen uit de wind houden en wijzen naar anderen.





> *New CIA documents show Jordan's King Hussein had lovechild with American Jewish actress*
> 
> *In a bizarre twist, the woman was later beaten to death by their disabled son.*
> 
> By *DANIEL J. ROTH*
> 
> Published: JANUARY 12, 2018 04:29 Updated: JANUARY 14, 2018 13:14
> 
> 
> ...



Alleen wat rood gemarkeerd is relevant. Die door de arabier doodgeslagen joodse "hoer" is volstrekt onbelangrijk. Dat zou pas relevant worden indien de dame in kwestie door de CIA zou zijn doodgeslagen.


Thx!




.

----------


## mrz

Ik ben een vredeshoer :P (en man)...

Ik tikte ruitje in bij "engelse" vrouw omdat in engeland veel ruiten sneuvelden op dat moment. (...)

Politie zei: "Hij is wel eerlijk" toen ze me naar politiebureau reden toen ik dat zei....

Dat was hele eieren eten... :P

Ik was eerlijk, de rest niet.  :frons: 

Doodslaan weet ik niks van...  :grote grijns: 

Als dat wel zo was, "durfden", ze daar niks over te zeggen vanwege "schuldgevoel"  :cheefbek:

----------

